
NASA Mars Space Science Update (Live at 2pm EST) - ics
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#201511051400
======
ics
From NASA ([http://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-to-announce-new-
findi...](http://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-to-announce-new-findings-on-
fate-of-mars-atmosphere)):

(Science and Geophysical Research Letters embargoed details until 2 p.m. EST
Nov. 5)

NASA will provide details of key science findings from the agency’s ongoing
exploration of Mars during a news briefing at 2 p.m. EST on Thursday, Nov. 5
in the James Webb Auditorium at NASA Headquarters in Washington.

The event will be broadcast live on NASA Television and the agency's website.

The news conference participants will be:

Michael Meyer, lead scientist for the Mars Exploration Program at NASA
Headquarters

Bruce Jakosky, Mars Atmosphere and Volatile Evolution (MAVEN) principal
investigator at the Laboratory for Atmospheric and Space Physics (LASP) at the
University of Colorado, Boulder

Jasper Halekas, MAVEN Solar Wind Ion Analyzer instrument lead at the
University of Iowa, Iowa City

Yaxue Dong, MAVEN science team member at LASP

Dave Brain, MAVEN co-investigator at LASP

A brief question-and-answer session will take place during the event with
media on site and by phone. Members of the public also can ask questions
during the briefing on social media using #AskNASA.

